# to call Germany



## Şafak

Guten Morgen.

Ich möchte gerne Bescheid wissen, welcher Satz korrekt ist:
1) Ich möchte (aus dem Ausland) nach Deutschland *anrufen*.
2) Ich möchte (aus dem Ausland) nach Deutschland *telefonieren*.

Sowiet ich weiß, ist der zweite Satz korrekt, aber ich kann keine Informationen über den ersten Satz im Internet finden.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## Frieder

*nach *Deutschland anrufen
*mit *(einem Teilnehmer in) Deutschland telefonieren


----------



## Şafak

Frieder said:


> *nach *Deutschland anrufen
> *mit *(einem Teilnehmer in) Deutschland telefonieren


Wie Schade. Das heißt, dass ich die ganze Zeit eine inkorrkte Redewendung im Kopf behalten habe.
Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Eine andere Frage fällt mir ein: wäre es möglich *mit Deutschland telefonieren *ohne den Teilnehmer zu erwähnen oder "mit" geht nur mit dem Teilnehmer, den ich eigentlich anrufe?
_"Heute muss ich mit Deutschland telefonieren"._

Danke.


----------



## elroy

Frieder said:


> *nach *Deutschland anrufen


Ich hätte „*in* Deutschland anrufen“ gesagt. Ist das falsch?


----------



## JClaudeK

Şafak said:


> Das heißt, dass ich die ganze Zeit eine inkorrkte Redewendung im Kopf behalten habe.


Meiner Meinung ist das nicht falsch,


> 2) Ich möchte (aus dem Ausland) nach Deutschland *telefonieren*.


kann man auch sagen.

Es gibt unzählige Belege dafür im Internet:


> _Je nachdem aus welchem Land Sie nach Deutschland telefonieren, beginnt die Ländervorwahl mit unterschiedlichen Ziffern_
> _dann wählen Sie im Festnetz die „0“ der Ortsvorwahl mit, wenn Sie aus Italien nach Deutschland telefonieren_
> _Urlaubs-Tipp: Günstig aus Italien nach Deutschland telefonieren._
> _ Lesen Sie die Tipps, wie Sie billig von den USA nach Deutschland telefonieren._
> _......._


"nach Deutschland telefonieren": Seite  13 ~ 123 résultats
"nach Deutschland anrufen":  Seite  6 ~ 56 résultats


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Şafak said:


> wäre es möglich *mit Deutschland telefonieren *ohne den Teilnehmer zu erwähnen oder "mit" geht nur mit dem Teilnehmer, den ich eigentlich anrufe?
> _"Heute muss ich mit Deutschland telefonieren"._


Ganz genau genommen kann man das nicht sagen, weil Deutschland keine Person ist, mit der man telefonieren kann.

Aber in bestimmten Konstellationen ist es doch möglich und durchaus gängig.

Beispiel: VW hat Niederlassungen in vielen Ländern. Du bist als VW-Ingenieur bei der Niederlassung in der Türkei, brauchst für eine Entscheidung aber erst die Rücksprache mit der Zentrale in Wolfsburg. Dann kannst du sagen "Da muss ich erst mit Deutschland telefonieren." oder "Da muss ich erst mit Wolfsburg telefonieren."
Denn deine Gesprächspartner wissen alle, dass damit die Vorgesetzten in der Zentrale gemeint sind.


----------



## Kajjo

Şafak said:


> 1) Ich möchte (aus dem Ausland) nach Deutschland *anrufen*.
> 2) Ich möchte (aus dem Ausland) nach Deutschland *telefonieren*.


(1) ist formal möglich, aber klingt zumindest für mich sehr ungewohnt. Mich wundert hier #2 ausnahmsweise.

(2) ist korrekt und klingt für mich natürlich. 

_Wie kann man am günstigsten aus/von Spanien nach Deutschland telefonieren?_



Şafak said:


> "Heute muss ich mit Deutschland telefonieren".


Ungewöhnlich. Bei "mit" muss man eigentlich schon den Teilnehmer erwähnen. In sehr speziellem Kontext kann man vielleicht "Deutschland" als eine bestimmte deutsche Institution verstehen, z.B. wenn eine sehr große Firma eine deutsche Tochterfirma hat.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Mich wundert hier #2 ausnahmsweise.


Und wie findest Du es mit „in“? (siehe meine Frage oben)


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Ich hätte „*in* Deutschland anrufen“ gesagt. Ist das falsch?


Beispielsatz: _Ich muss noch in Deutschland anrufen._

Auch das ist eher ungewöhnlich, aber nicht unmöglich. Auch hier müsste man es totum-pro-parte interpretieren.

Auch als Ergänzung zu meiner Tochterfirma-Anmerkung in #7: In großen Firmen mit vielen Niederlassungen in verschiedenen Städten ist es zum Beispiel ganz normal, Dinge zu sagen wie "Das übernimmt Hamburg." (=das übernimmt unsere Niederlassung in Hamburg) oder "Ruf mal schnell in Hamburg an und sag, dass ..." (= ruf unsere Niederlassung in Hamburg an). Bei internationalen Firmen kann das sicherlich auch mit Ländern funktionieren.

Auch bei Einzelpersonen kann es funktionieren, wenn der Gesprächspartner weiß, dass man quasi nur einen wichtigen Kontakt dort hat. Wenn ich meiner Freundin viel von einem Auftrag aus Spanien erzählt habe und dann sage, "Ich muss noch schnell in Spanien anrufen.", dann klingt das für mich recht natürlich.


----------



## elroy

Ich habe dabei an Sätze wie „Wenn man von Österreich aus in Deutschland anruft, ist es nicht sehr teuer“ gedacht. Was hältst Du davon?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> „Wenn man von Österreich aus in Deutschland anruft, ist es nicht sehr teuer“


Ja, das geht.


----------



## elroy

Und könnte man Deiner Meinung nach in dem Satz auch „nach“ verwenden?


----------



## Şafak

Ich möchte mich ins Gespräch nicht einmischen, aber können Sie mir bitte noch eine Sache sagen. Ist dieser Satz korrekt?

"_Ich rufe in die Schweiz an_". Ich glaube, dass der natürlich korrekt ist, aber ich möchte sicher sein.

Dank im Voraus.


----------



## elroy

Ja, ich finde ihn korrekt.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Und könnte man Deiner Meinung nach in dem Satz auch „nach“ verwenden?


_Wenn man von Österreich aus nach Deutschland anruft, ist es nicht sehr teuer._

Nein, das funktioniert für mich eigentlich nicht, aber siehe #7 vs #2. Ich würde nicht so weit gehen, es als Fehler zu bezeichnen, aber zumindest für mich persönlich klingt es falsch. Vielleicht gibt es da auch regionale Varianten.


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Ich hätte „*in* Deutschland anrufen“ gesagt. Ist das falsch?


"in" ist hier mehrdeutig. Es kann auch bedeuten, dass man sich in Deutschland befindet (_in_ = _innerhalb von_) .


elroy said:


> Ich habe dabei an Sätze wie „Wenn man von Österreich aus in Deutschland anruft, ist es nicht sehr teuer“ gedacht.


Durch  "von ... aus" wird das "in" dann eindeutig.


----------



## Hutschi

Şafak said:


> *mit Deutschland telefonieren *ohne den Teilnehmer zu erwähnen


Das ist nur möglich, wenn der Teilnehmer (oder ein potentieller Teilnehmer aus einer Gruppe von Personen) implizit durch den Kontext bestimmt wird - damit also implizit erwähnt wird.

Es ist eine recht weitgehende Ellipse.

Es kann auch scherzhaft oder familiär für eine private Person verwendet werden, die in Deutschland lebt. (Wie "Grüß mal die Schweiz" für "grüß mal unser Tochter, die in der Schweiz lebt.")

"In Deutschland anrufen" wird aber wesentlich häufiger sein.


All diese Formen werden eher umgangssprachlich verwendet, weil dann der Kontext klar ist oder sofort nachgefragt werden kann. Schriftlich muss der Kontext wirklich sehr klar sein.

Wenn meine Frau sagt: "Ruf mal bitte Thüringen an!", weiß ich, wer gemeint ist. Es ist aber nicht ohne Kontext bei anderen Personen verwendbar.


----------



## Alemanita

Şafak said:


> "_Ich rufe in die Schweiz an_". Ich glaube, dass der natürlich korrekt ist, aber ich möchte sicher sein.





elroy said:


> Ja, ich finde ihn korrekt.


Ich bin da nicht so sicher. 
Die andere Variante benutze ich auch (ich rufe mal schnell in Italien an - im oben besprochenen Sinne), aber bei Ländern mit Artikel würde ich eher sagen: Ich rufe mal schnell in den USA an ::: Ich rufe morgen in der Schweiz an ::: Ich rufe im Libanon an ::: Ich habe in den Niederlanden angerufen und die haben gesagt, dass :::


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt oft mehrere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## elroy

Demiurg said:


> "in" ist hier mehrdeutig. Es kann auch bedeuten, dass man sich in Deutschland befindet (_in_ = _innerhalb von_) .


Ah, das wusste ich nicht! Ich dachte, „in“ würde sich bei einem Anruf immer auf den Zielort beziehen. 


Alemanita said:


> bei Ländern mit Artikel würde ich eher sagen: Ich rufe mal schnell in den USA an ::: Ich rufe morgen in der Schweiz an ::: Ich rufe im Libanon an ::: Ich habe in den Niederlanden angerufen und die haben gesagt, dass :::


Oops!  Ja, klar, es steht im Dativ.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> Ah, das wusste ich nicht! Ich dachte, „in“ würde sich bei einem Anruf immer auf den Zielort beziehen.


So sehe ich es auch. Es würde mir schwerfallen, einen Satz zu konstruieren, wo es sich nicht auf den Zielort bezieht. Wenn ich dazusagen wollte, von wo aus ich angerufen habe, dann würde ich es anders formulieren.

_Ich war in Deutschland, als ich ihn angerufen habe_
oder
_Ich habe ihn von Deutschland aus angerufen_

und nicht:
_Ich habe ihn in Deutschland angerufen_
… denn das könnte man leicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> _Ich habe ihn in Deutschland angerufen_
> … denn das könnte man leicht falsch verstehen.


In dem gegebenen Kontext stimme ich voll zu. Mir fällt aber auch keiner ein, wo es direkt möglich wäre.

Ich habe aber einen sehr ähnlichen Kontext gewählt:
Beispiel:
Ich war auf der Reise durch mehrere Länder und habe meinen Freund in Kanada erst in Deutschland angerufen.

(Ohne "erst" ginge es vielleicht auch, aber es würde nicht natürlich klingen. "Erst in Deutschland" wäre hier: "Erst als ich in Deutschland war.")


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> _in einem Restaurant anrufen_ (Das ist mehrdeutig, aber der Kontext macht es klar, ob ich von einem Restaurant aus anrufe oder ein Restaurant anrufe.)


@Hutschi, hier hast Du den Standpunkt vertreten, dass es mehrdeutig sei. Siehst Du diesbezüglich einen Unterschied zwischen „Deutschland“ und „einem Restaurant“?


----------



## Hutschi

Keinen großen. Der Unterschied ist, dass es wahrscheinlich beim Restaurant mehr Möglichkeiten gibt, geeigneten Kontext zu haben.
Normal: Meist ist der Kontext, dass der Angerufene sich im Restaurant (oder in Deutschland) befindet. 

Bei Deutschland ist es schwieriger, Kontext zu finden, wo die andere Bedeutung passt.

Beim Restaurant ist es eher wahrscheinlich.

Mehrdeutig können beide Fälle sein. Aber: Die Bedeutung "ich rief von dort aus an" ist ohne besonderen Kontext normalerweise blockiert.

Eine Möglichkeit für Kontext:
"Ich war zu Hause, als ich ihn anrufen wollte, rief ihn aber erst im Restaurant an/rief ihn aber erst, als ich im Restaurant war, an."


----------

